# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Escumador

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Este artigo foi escrito por mim já há uns tempos, o mesmo foi publicado na revista Aquamania nº1 e Cães & Mascotes nº47.

Escumador

Num dia de mar agitado, lembro-me de estar no Cabo Raso a observar a espuma castanha que se formava com a agitação da água das ondas. Com o levantar do vento, a espuma acumulada era soprada e levada para terra.

As substâncias orgânicas dissolvidas na água do mar, ao entrarem em contacto com as pequeníssimas bolhas de ar formadas pelas ondas, criam a espuma que observei. Este processo natural que remove da água substâncias orgânicas é recriado em aquariofilia de água salgada utilizando o escumador.

O escumador começou a ser utilizado em tratamento de águas residuais no ano de 1890. Em meados de 1960 começou a utilizar-se em aquacultura e posteriormente nos aquários de água salgada.

De todos os filtros disponíveis, o escumador é o único que remove da água substâncias orgânicas antes de estas serem mineralizadas, ou seja transformadas em substâncias inorgânicas: amónia (NH4), nitrito (NO2) e nitrato (NO3). Dessa forma, alívia o trabalho das bactérias aeróbias que constituem o filtro biológico. Impede também a acumulação de compostos orgânicos em altas concentrações, que conduziriam ao desequilíbrio do aquário e consequente morte dos seus habitantes.

Os compostos orgânicos existentes na água do aquário - aminoácidos, proteínas, lípidos, carbohidratos entre outros - provém dos restos de alimentação, excreções e matéria orgânica em decomposição. Para além destes compostos, também alguns compostos inorgânicos (como o cobre e o ferro), importantes para o metabolismo dos organismos, são removidos. Torna-se assim importante fazer mudanças parciais de água regularmente para repor estes compostos.

Na câmara de reacção do escumador misturam-se a água do aquário e pequeníssimas bolhas de ar. A espuma formada na câmara de reacção é direccionada para um copo colector e posteriormente removida pelo aquariófilo que o deve lavar semanalmente. 

Existem diferentes tipos de escumadores: escumador simples e escumador contra-corrente, ambos funcionam com uma bomba de ar e pedra difusora de madeira; escumador Venturi, que utiliza uma válvula de Venturi e uma bomba de água. Recentemente surgiram no mercado escumadores que funcionam apenas com uma bomba de água; a água e o ar são aspirados simultaneamente pela bomba e posteriormente misturados no seu interior produzindo bolhas de ar de reduzidas dimensões. A escolha do escumador depende do tamanho do aquário, dos seus habitantes e do orçamento disponível.

Quanto à colocação no aquário, o escumador pode ser colocado no interior ou exterior deste. No interior tem o incoveniente de estar visível, dando um ar pouco natural ao aquário e sendo a sua manutenção mais difícil. No exterior a manutenção é mais simples. Neste caso pode ser colocado na parte de trás do aquário ou no interior da sump. Esta última opção tem sido bastante adoptada.

O escumador exige uma manutenção periódica: limpeza dos seus componentes  bomba de água, câmara de reacção e copo colector  e substituição de pedras difusoras quando existentes. Antes de comprar um escumador convém estudar se a sua manutenção é simples e se os seus constituintes e acessórios se desmontam facilmente para limpeza. O copo colector deve ser limpo semanalmente e o escumador no seu todo deve ser desmontado e limpo uma vez por mês.

Os factores que afectam o bom funcionamento do escumador são vários: fluxo de ar e água, tempo de contacto entre as bolhas de ar e a água, temperatura, pH, densidade da água entre outros. Normalmente podem-se controlar dois destes factores: o tamanho das bolhas de ar formadas e o tempo de contacto entre estas e a água. Quanto mais pequenas forem as bolhas de ar, maior será o seu número na câmara de reacção e portanto maior a superfície de contacto ar-água para as substâncias orgânicas se ligarem. As pedras difusoras de madeira produzem bolhas de ar mais finas do que qualquer outra. As válvulas de Venturi e bombas com características especiais para o mesmo efeito, são utilizadas noutros tipos de escumadores. Quanto ao segundo factor, um escumador que favorece um maior tempo de contacto entre as bolhas de ar e a água funciona melhor, permitindo que as substâncias tenham mais tempo para se ligarem e revestir a superfície das bolhas.

A mecânica deste processo de filtragem é mais simples de explicar que os processos químicos que estão por trás. Algumas moléculas existentes na água do aquário são atraídas para a superfície das bolhas de ar. Estas moléculas orgânicas têm extremidades com polaridades diferentes: a extremidade hidrofílica tem tendência a ser atraída pelas moléculas de água; ao contrário da anterior, a extremidade hidrofóbica tem tendência a ser repelida pelas moléculas de água. As moléculas orgânicas são então atraídas para as bolhas de ar através da sua extremidade hidrofóbica, enquanto a extremidade hidrofílica permanece em contacto com a água. As bolhas de ar consituem assim uma excelente interface ar-água para estas moléculas se ligarem. Desta forma remove-se da água do aquário substâncias orgânicas indesejáveis.

Os escumadores não são utilizados em aquários de água doce devido ao seu pH e densidade. Dado o pH da água doce ser próximo de 7, ou seja um pH quase neutro, as interacções eléctricas entre as moléculas orgânicas e a água são reduzidas, não ocurrendo a formação de espuma. A baixa densidade da água doce reduz também a formação e estabilidade da espuma.

Um escumador em funcionamento também é responsável pelo arejamento da água do aquário, aumentando o potencial redox quase tão eficazmente como um filtro seco-húmido.

Actualmente o escumador é uma peça fundamental para a filtragem da água no aquário de água salgada de recife ou de peixes.

Ricardo Rodrigues (Janeiro 2002)

----------

